# TTOC SPOTTED



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok so I actually got a TTOC spot this morning 

Kingfisher Blue ( not NEM) 
M42 (Solihull Junction) 
8:45
REG: DRH
Car covered in TTOC/TTour badges 
Think it was TThiller


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like it.


----------

